# Realistic descrptions



## Boom22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm where to start... Simply put I have never seen a woman over 300 pounds in my life (except here and other sites of course) while I use some images from the plus size section to get a idea of what a woman would look like at that weight, while this is helpful sometimes my protagonists get alot bigger then is easy to find. I'm rambling so I'll get to the point. I have a hard time describing cellulite and hip to waist ratio. I could post a segment from one of my stories if need be. My problem is when I hear 96" I assume 8 feet but a 96" hips are not eight feet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 11, 2010)

Boom22 said:


> My problem is when I hear 96" I assume 8 feet but a 96" hips are not eight feet. Any help would be appreciated.


When I was a kid (Ive been an FA since about 4 or 5), I got myself off by using the value for pi in the formula: perimeter =&#8719;d (3.142 x diameter) to multiply body width by 3 to estimate the stats of big ladies. 

We had an enormously fat Physics teacher called Miss Wallace who favoured tight suits that always dramatically over-emphasised her mind blowingly extravagant hourglass figure. Much to our delight she would keep losing bits of lab bench demo equipment: batteries etc. under her amazing overhanging bust. It was a joy to calculate her stats (est. weight 325lbs).

Assuming typical w.g. fiction hips wide enough to brush the door posts, then 3 x 3ft = 9ft or 108
If you mentally squash the circle into a flatter sort of oval that might match the plan view of an SSBWs hips then 96 (8 feet) is perfectly possible.

The bust measurement relative to that might be say 72 then a pinched in hourglass waist would reasonably be 58. Assume an average height of 5 6 then that will provide you with a lovely figure to fill out in your imagination.

Before the days of paysites, there used to be a wonderful 500lb lady who assiduously kept her current weight and statistics posted up on her site.

I hope the above is a bit of a help


> I have a hard time describing cellulite


 OK for cellulite descriptions go read elroy cohen's "Austin's Diner".


----------



## Boom22 (Aug 11, 2010)

This helped me quite a bit but what about pear shaped ladies, personal preference is for them to be pear shaped. One commentator for my stories said that I have a hard time with Hip to waist ratio.


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 12, 2010)

_OK: Estimated body dims for a pear_
April was a stunning Canadian lady who appeared for a short time on dims
Height 5 4
Weight 260 lbs
Bust 44
Waist 40
Hip 64
Memorable feature: her 5' 4" hip measurement equalled her height - exciting huh?


> I have a hard time with Hip to waist ratio.


Once you locate a suitable internet image of a model you can judge her hip waist width ratio directly by eye then use my "squashed pi" method to arrive at actual statistics.
Bingo!
All we need now is for you to post your stories.


----------



## Boom22 (Aug 13, 2010)

One is already posted, its a collab with another user http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71950
The second one in the series is in the works, which you can find on my DA page.
http://moob22.deviantart.com/

Hope you don't mind me asking a few more questions. I plan on going over the 1000 pound mark in the near future at that weight if someone started out belly heavy would they still be belly heavy?


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 13, 2010)

Boom22 said:


> One is already posted.



Ah yes! I remember, Lady GaGa. Got you pinpointed. 
I'm a fan of Lady GG, I was disappointed she didn't like being supersized in your story. In the best w.g. stories the XWG lass always enjoys the outcome despite maybe her earlier doubts.


Boom22 said:


> I plan on going over the 1000 pound mark in the near future at that weight if someone started out belly heavy would they still be belly heavy?


The best guy at visualising over 1000lbs is "The Studio" absolutely brilliant stuff. I love his Paige graphic story.

Enjoy!


----------



## Boom22 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lardibutts said:


> Ah yes! I remember, Lady GaGa. Got you pinpointed.
> I'm a fan of Lady GG, I was disappointed she didn't like being supersized in your story. In the best w.g. stories the XWG lass always enjoys the outcome despite maybe her earlier doubts.
> 
> The best guy at visualising over 1000lbs is "The Studio" absolutely brilliant stuff. I love his Paige graphic story.
> ...



I understand that, but I use JP as a bit of inspiration and the sequel has her making a appearance.


----------

